

Ask HN: WHat are online resources for learning data structures and algorithms? - oseibonsu

I'm looking for beginner resources for understanding data structures and algorithms.
======
xaritas
Difficult to answer without more information on what you already know, what
you already tried, and what level of proficiency you have as a goal.

I took a course in this book, _Introduction to Algorithms_
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Introduction_to_Algorithms>), and it has
provided a good foundation for my career. There is MIT Open Courseware and
video lecture available for it, which you can get in the previous Wikipedia
link or via iTunes U ([http://itunes.apple.com/us/course/introduction-to-
algorithms...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/course/introduction-to-
algorithms/id495066198)). This book says "You should have some programming
experience... [with] recursive procedures and simple data structures... You
should have some facility with proofs by mathematical induction... and
elementary calculus." So you may need to look into some discrete math and
calculus first.

This list of free resources pops up here a lot:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194812/list-of-freely-
ava...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194812/list-of-freely-available-
programming-books)

There are several algorithms/data structures books in the "Language Agnostic"
section.

Good luck.

------
jester5
<http://www.algo-class.org/>

